

A Primer on Bézier Curves - drewda
http://pomax.github.io/bezierinfo/

======
TheMakeA
One of the cooler projects I've worked on involved modeling city road networks
using splines. We'd convert them to Bezier curves and split them along
rectangular boundaries using deCasteljau's algorithm for LOD. Lots of fun!

